# Affidavit of Support - IR1/CR1



## erinh (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all

My husband (AUC) and I (USC) are living in Australia and hoping to move to the US - whenever a visa comes available for him! I've had my I-130 approved (priority date March 12) and we are now waiting to hear from the National Visa Center for the next step... My understanding is that that will be the point when we need to file an affidavit of support, among his other paperwork. I've had a look through the USCIS forms and instructions and it's been more confusing than enlightening at this point... 

I'm not sure how to go about meeting the requirements to file this, given that we are living and employed here. Providing "good faith" proof that I (as a sponsor) intend to move back to the US with my husband (reestablish domicile) seems tricky - the USCIS suggestions are proof of lease/purchase of a house, accepting a job, etc... Things that we planned on taking care of AFTER we got to the US, since it's obviously easier when you are actually there. I could easily submit a notarized statement saying that I intend to... etc., but would that be enough? I don't know how else to approach it, other than moving back there before he does and trying to arrange all of that (very last thing I want to do, not to mention I have no idea how that would affect his application proceedings, or what would happen on the off chance it was denied!)

My parents (in the US) are also happy to provide an affidavit of support as well if needed, however since they aren't currently "household members" i.e. we do not live together are they actually able to do this? The idea was that we would be staying with them when we got there, until we got settled. No idea if it would make any difference or not. 

We will easily meet the minimum income requirement in assets (bank accounts) but not in ongoing income, as both our jobs require us to actually turn up to the worksites - quite the commute from the US  Not sure how this will affect anything either or if I'm looking right past this information on the USCIS website.

I'm realllllllly hoping all of this doesn't necessitate a move back to the US prior to his (hopeful) visa being granted! If anyone has any insight, thoughts, or comforting stories to tell I would love to hear it!  Thanks in advance, I've been on the site sporadically for years and it's always been a massive help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your parents can act as co-sponsors as long as they have the appropriate funds/income and are willing to do so including the required documentation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My understanding of the process is that you (as the American spouse) must demonstrate that you have "serious intention" of returning to the US, which entails having some sort of arrangement for a place to stay - even temporarily - and some means of supporting yourself and your foreign spouse (sufficient to keep him off welfare for something like 10 years).

Ideally, you'd have a rental or purchased residence set up and a job offer waiting for you back in the States. For practical purposes, most folks seem to get a parent or other family member to put them up for the initial period of time until they can rent a place of their own, and the family member then serves as co-sponsor (which means they have to submit their own financial documents to prove they have sufficient income to cover you). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or you can go first, secure employment, and apply for his green card afterwards?


----------



## erinh (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks all. My parents are capable of and happy to act as sponsors and would probably "lease" us their above-garage apartment...  Guess my job hunt might be starting sooner than I thought!


----------

